# Rack and fender questions



## notMurray (Jun 23, 2004)

I need information on racks and fenders. I'm looking to swap out my road frame for a cross or possibly touring frame but some of the frames I'm interested in aren't set up for racks and fenders. I was wondering if there are alternative ways to attach full fenders and a rear rack when there aren't mounts on the frame. Case in point would be the Felt F1X which would be light enough to let me do some road riding and has clearance for some larger tires, but won't allow me to put on fenders so I can commute in the rain. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Correct me if I'm wrong...*

...but it looks to me like there's a boss on the seatstay bridge for a fender; I can't tell one way or the other about eyelets or bosses at the dropouts. Still, I bet it's doable. As far as no rack mounts, look into the Old Man Mountain line. They're made to attach to the bike using the brake bosses and skewers when there are no dedicated rack attachment points.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*seatpost rack or tubing wire clamps*

But if that bike and seatpost is c/f you might want to get a different bike to mount the rack and fenders onto.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

*Sure*



notMurray said:


> I need information on racks and fenders. I'm looking to swap out my road frame for a cross or possibly touring frame but some of the frames I'm interested in aren't set up for racks and fenders. I was wondering if there are alternative ways to attach full fenders and a rear rack when there aren't mounts on the frame. Case in point would be the Felt F1X which would be light enough to let me do some road riding and has clearance for some larger tires, but won't allow me to put on fenders so I can commute in the rain. Any help would be greatly appreciated


There is a rear rack (Transit?) that clamps to the seatpost so no eyelets required. Any bike shop worth its salt can put fenders on any bike. The bike shops I frequent in Portland, OR can put fenders on ANY bike since people that show up for group rides in the rain have to ride in the back. Putting fenders on bikes with modern carbon forks requires that the fenders to be modified and it costs a few bucks.


----------



## notMurray (Jun 23, 2004)

*Interesting....*



Gripped said:


> Any bike shop worth its salt can put fenders on any bike. The bike shops I frequent in Portland, OR can put fenders on ANY bike since people that show up for group rides in the rain have to ride in the back. Putting fenders on bikes with modern carbon forks requires that the fenders to be modified and it costs a few bucks.


This is interesting because I might have found the perfect bike except that it doesn't have fender mounts. Of course I live in VA so who knows if there's anyone around here who can work that for me. Does anyone know of any companies that sell full fenders that are attached in alternative ways? Thanks, J.W. Murrah


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

*Ooops*



Gripped said:


> There is a rear rack (Transit?) that clamps to the seatpost so no eyelets required. Any bike shop worth its salt can put fenders on any bike. The bike shops I frequent in Portland, OR can put fenders on ANY bike since people that show up for group rides in the rain have to ride in the back. Putting fenders on bikes with modern carbon forks requires that the fenders to be modified and it costs a few bucks.


I meant to say that people that show up *without fenders* to group rides in the rain have to ride in the back.

Apologies.


----------



## RUSA2392 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Try this*

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/berthoud.asp

He says those carbon fenders will fit almost any road bike. For that price, they should.


----------



## HeronTodd (Feb 7, 2004)

*Find the Right One*

My advice is to find a bike that is designed for the type of riding that you want to do. They are out there. If folks continue to modify racing bikes (either road or 'cross) for more practical uses, manufacturers will see no reason to offer practical bikes.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Don't know or care about fenders, but here's a seat-post mounted rack:

http://www.topeak.com/2004/products/rack_beam_lead.html 

I use one and it works great, especially if you get a Topeak quick-release bag to go with it.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

*it you're looking for a cross or touring frame*

and you want to run fenders and a rack look at frames that have eyelets/bosses. The surly crosscheck frame now has double eyelets on the back and rack bosses so you can run both front and rear full coverage fenders as well as a rear rack. all mounted traditionally. Of course, the surly is no featherweight race bike but there's no reason you cant use it on the road. I did a century on mine over the weekend and its set up with not the lightest of parts and fat tires. unless youll be racing regularly on it, I'd look at something more practically oriented rather than modding a racer.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2008)

Is one eyelet per dropout usually sufficient to mount both fender and rack? 

i.e. do they typically mount into the same eyelet?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

TomBrooklyn said:


> Is one eyelet per dropout usually sufficient to mount both fender and rack?
> 
> i.e. do they typically mount into the same eyelet?


I have done that and not encountered any problems.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Soma double cross and Saga will also fit your needs.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

HeronTodd said:


> My advice is to find a bike that is designed for the type of riding that you want to do.


Exactly right; buy something designed for load bearing duty.


----------

